# Effect of shaft on putter



## chunkymonkey043 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm getting a new mallet. Wondering what the difference is between a center shaft and the standard bent shaft


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The best way to answer that question is to go to your local golf store and try both kinds. Putters and putting are so individualized that one has to select a putter based on their own personal likes. Some of the pros have 20 or 30 different putters, its what feels good that day. Sorry can't be of more help...

Del


----------

